# GTO 2004-05 Parts Manual



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the GTO 2004-05 Parts Manual in 13 jpg files.
May be of some use to some:

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Continued:

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Finishing:

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's actually 04-06. At least, the one I have is. I've had that in my computer for about 7 years. It either somewhere on this site or one of the other GTO sites.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> It's actually 04-06. At least, the one I have is. I've had that in my computer for about 7 years. It either somewhere on this site or one of the other GTO sites.


This is actually an 04-05 only. It is in print and I got it off eBay in late 05.
I would like the 06, also. I've searched this site and the wed, to no avail.
Do you have a link to the 06 manual ?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here it is in pdf. Had to split it to upload it here.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks,HP!

Larry


----------

